# كاريكاتير الرائع عمرو سليم... المصرى يكسب



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

*كاريكاتير الرائع عمرو سليم... المصرى يكسب *





*من تجميعى مش منقول*​ 



*




*​ 




*



*​ 









*



*​ 



*



*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اسميشال تسلم ايدك


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة اسميشال تسلم ايدك


 







ربنا يخليكى 
ارق 
عاشقة 

شكرا لتشجيعك


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

*



*




*



*






*



*




*



*



*متجدد لو حبيتم *

*تتابعوا *




*



*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (5 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه اهم حاجه الوده تكون تطل علي مدرسه البنات 
ههههههههه طيب كويس


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهم حاجة نتكل على اميركا

اكيد ها نبقى بالقعر*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوى يا اسميشال​


----------



## kanisa-dude (5 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جمال ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه
جمال جدا
شكرا كتييييير
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

